
Front end or Back end – what would you suggest I learn first in today's market? - 9039039
im a college student with an interest in web development.<p>i am wondering if the field is saturated and if i should focus on one side primarily (or learn it first) and then learn the other later
======
brudgers
Both. Give it time. See where it goes. Learn what fits you. Learning both is
the same amount of work...or maybe less because knowing one means you will
struggle when and where it meets the other.

------
tmartty
Although it's a growing field, no, it's not saturated at all.

Start with whatever you feel most confortable with. Frontend is usually more
rewarding at first because you end up with something visual you can show to
others.

